# Good thing there're plenty of Forums Online..



## Ozstoners Sucks (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been banned from another fourm, just for defending my own posts again  

Why oh Why, do so many forums take the side of stale old fools, simply because they've been there a while longer? 

Maybe, this one will be different, certainly a cute logo 

From ozstoners, to Grasscity, to here! I'm from Adelaide, South Australia, hi all


----------



## neophyte101 (Dec 28, 2011)

what were you defending? did you tell them you grew a 20 pound plant indoor with no nutes?


----------



## Ozstoners Sucks (Dec 28, 2011)

Just looking at the footer, there're LOADS more people online here than there is on GrassCity anyway  

Good stuff


----------



## neophyte101 (Dec 28, 2011)

that wasnt supposed to answer the question right? lmfao


----------



## machnak (Dec 28, 2011)

How you doin!  Welcome!


----------



## Ozstoners Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

neophyte101 said:


> that wasnt supposed to answer the question right? lmfao


Oh, no  

I told a dood in Israel, that added Co2 in his growroom will increase growth-rate, yah. Then I explained that 100 Million years ago, there was more Co2 in the air, and it woulda been any growers wet dream. All fine, just shareing it along.. 

So then, out come the trolls. Cussin' me out about Cannabis not being around 100 million years ago, and how I obviously don't know shit, blablabla. I respond, and competely OWN the fools, so they run to the nearest mod - crying like bitches - so I get a warning for 'disrespect', and just now, I get banned Expiry date: Never. 

All cozza some squeeling fucking piglets who aren't as good at dishing-up flamings as I am. Can I help it that I got a Catholic education, and learnt to use words better than they did? Nah. And no, the brothers never 'touched me' anywhere - they did cane me heaps though  

And no, not THAT kinda cane 

/spit on them.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to Riu! hope your stay here is better than prior...


----------



## Ozstoners Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you give rep points in this forum? 

The only think that even annoys me slightly about GrassCity booting me - other than that I was not even abusive, just smooooother than them - is that I had just gotten to 204 rep/3 bars. and 100 posts. 

Really, I don't mind trolls, as long as their (a) GOOD at it, and (b) I am allowed to smack em with my anti-troll stick. 

And I shoulda used GrassCity Sucks as my username.. actually..


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Welcome to Riu! hope your stay here is better than prior...


There we go: Same person, more current, up-to-date username


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ozstoners Sucks said:


> Can you give rep points in this forum?
> 
> The only think that even annoys me slightly about GrassCity booting me - other than that I was not even abusive, just smooooother than them - is that I had just gotten to 204 rep/3 bars. and 100 posts.
> 
> ...


yes sheriff star beside Journal this post...and there is a like button, far right in the post, which is not added to rep....just a like comment or joke 

hahah too funny.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Really, it's just those moderators who wave their MOD around like a 12 foot dick that are the problem. I think.

Anyhow, I got some gardening to do.. no.. contruction. I'm making a Bubble cloner, 'fore it gets dark outside 

Ciao ciao!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

GrassCity Sucks said:


> There we go: Same person, more current, up-to-date username


both are you...hahaha


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome Aboard! I have had a couple of issues with trolls here, just like anywhere else. But, that being said there are many many more great people that are helping, compassionate, fair-minded, good humored individuals, that quickly break out the can of Troll Repellant. I sometimes mess with them but as of late, I just reply with quote and type DISMISSED. Boy oh boy that pissses em off!


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

WITH, I'll add, a massive FOURTEEN pot-holes/mesh-pots in the lid  

The mash pots aren't the type I see in these overseas forums though.. they aren't as effective looking as the grid-mesh ones, and they just have vertical lines down to the bottom of the pot. 

I may have to drill some holes in the bases of the pots - just to allow more fizz-water to be absorbed. 

The Hydro shop up the road also didn't have any neoprene disks, so I had to settle on rockwool, but upon closer examination, I'm now not convinced Rockwool's what I want to use. 

Vermiculite's alot easier to get in the little pots (they're only 1 inch diameter) and will hold about the same amount of water.

Mm.. I should post that in a seperate thread really. I might too. 

I've around 100 posts to try to make up, so excuse me if I capitalize on any oportinity to create an extra post, rather than just adding/editing an existing one


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

Do not come here to increase post on two accounts.
you are not to be taken serious!
https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/498859-anyone-here-adelaide.html#post6842374
The nics you have chosen appear to be a protest. do you work for their competition?


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

You trollin for a bite?  

I don't represent any company, or forum. 

And I changed usernames from Ozstoners->GrassCity, because GrassCity was the last forum that expelled me, before that, Ozstoners. 

Anyway, why am I explaining it to YOU: You only have a handful of posts. 

You're almost as new as I am. Shoo-fly, you have no influence here .. I'll go get the Mortein if you're not careful..


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

GrassCity Sucks said:


> You trollin for a bite?
> 
> I don't represent any company, or forum.
> 
> ...


post count is correct. 

However you are the noob with an attitude that you wave like a banner.

You are not respected just because you were kicked to the curb by MULTIPLE sites.


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello matey. LOKIE why the hostilitys? He obviously does not like grasscity or ozstoners.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi. Nice to meet you. Make sure you refrain from any personal attacks and that sort of stuff and you'll find we are most welcoming.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

play nice.....Mods are watching


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 29, 2011)

Tell em lime


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Hello matey. LOKIE why the hostilitys? He obviously does not like grasscity or ozstoners.


True that  

And it probably makes me look like the issue, but on both forums, all I did was defend my posts from Trolls  

Defended myself right off the forums


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 29, 2011)

Change your name to rollitup rules


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Hello matey. LOKIE why the hostilitys? He obviously does not like grasscity or ozstoners.


You may be correct. some folks take time to get it right.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

It's usually replying to attacks gets me booted. Which really sucks. Sure, arguments don't add any information to the forums, but if someone goes outta their way to insult you - or a helpful, informative post you've made, it's very very hard somtimes to NOT roll-up your sleeves and start hitting back  

I even used the /ignore list on GC rather than arguing with the minority, but there's always a 'mate' of the Person you ignored ready to poke you with a stick on their behalf  

The story behind the last banning would mean reciting an entire thread, which would just bore me to type out, and bore you to read, and make me look like .. *shrug* I'll just eat my aged-36-months tasty cheese


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Change your name to rollitup rules


kiss-asshahahaahah


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll just go right ahead, now, and add you to my ignore list, Lokie - I can see you're going to bug me.. Best for both of us  Just in case


----------



## 0011StealTH (Dec 29, 2011)

smoke 2 i love maryjane.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

lime73 said:


> kiss-ass


Yes Indeed  I'll just activate my anti-hate shields, and strap-on my troll-zapping body-suit, and I'll be fine


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Actually, I reakon that's part of it. My refusal to suck or kiss anyone's anything. I been smoking drugs for 20+ years, and I've been online since the dial-up BBSes: WHen the net was a newborn, and you had to dial-up a mates HOUSE to play Duke-Nukem 

I would rather be banned than kiss anyone's backside, always!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

GrassCity Sucks said:


> Actually, I reakon that's part of it. My refusal to suck or kiss anyone's anything. I been smoking drugs for 20+ years, and I've been online since the dial-up BBSes: WHen the net was a newborn, and you had to dial-up a mates HOUSE to play Duke-Nuken
> 
> I would rather be banned than kiss anyone's backside, always!


there is ways to deal with people.... without breaking the rules .....just got to play smart


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

Ozstoners Sucks said:


> I have been banned from another fourm, just for defending my own posts again
> 
> Why oh Why, do so many forums take the side of stale old fools, simply because they've been there a while longer?
> 
> ...


interesting that *Sucks starts with an announcement like this and in the same thread 
someone gets ignored. My feelings are hurt.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

nothing wrong with venting...we all do it, but you can not insult people/members...just makes You look bad! not good for karma either!


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

lokie said:


> interesting that *Sucks starts with an announcement like this and in the same thread
> someone gets ignored. My feelings are hurt.


I haven't ignored you, put down that Kleenex and come here ya lug /smirk


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

one more post and your no longer a stranger


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

lime73 said:


> nothing wrong with venting...we all do it, but you can not insult people/members...just makes You look bad! not good for karma either!


Well, I was only annoyed really, because I'd just gotten to 200 rep, and had friends on my list already, and even WHILE they were fumpling around trying to push at my buttons, I had other members PM'ing me or leaving comments that the members concerned were tossers, and not to worry about em, etc,.. 

If the entire forums hated me, it wouldn't be any loss at all. But I was gettin on fine, with the majority of em.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Woo! ..  Won't take me long to rackup the posts  

I gottta get ready for bed anyhoo: midnight again. Maybe my 'package' will finally come tomorrow.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

GrassCity Sucks said:


> I haven't ignored you, put down that Kleenex and come here ya lug /smirk


My post count is lower than others here at RIU that is true.
Some may think I have trolled their thread, although I don't remember being called out on it.

But this may be the first time I have witnessed a troll victimize his own thread.



GrassCity Sucks said:


> Well, I was only annoyed really, because I'd just gotten to 200 rep, and had friends on my list already, and even WHILE they were fumpling around trying to push at my buttons, I had other members PM'ing me or leaving comments that the members concerned were tossers, and not to worry about em, etc,..
> 
> If the entire forums hated me, it wouldn't be any loss at all. But I was gettin on fine, with the majority of em.


The top dont care as long as you post by the rules.
The majority and or minority may not like you.
its the RULE you may have issues with.


OFF topic. were you breast fed.?
I was asked why my hostilities.
I was breast were you?
Just a measure to find out where hostility comes from.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

lokie said:


> My post count is lower than others here at RIU that is true.
> Some may think I have trolled their thread, although I don't remember being called out on it.
> 
> But this may be the first time I have witnessed a troll victimize his own thread.


All part of the strategy: You have to THINK like a troll to impliment anti-troll counter-measures. You have to become, one, with the troll.. 



lokie said:


> The top dont care as long as you post by the rules.
> The majority and or minority may not like you.
> its the RULE you may have issues with.


Only issue I have with rules, is when stupidity and/or inferior comebacks, rule. If you're gunna troll, at least make it amusing, I mean.



lokie said:


> OFF topic. were you breast fed.?
> I was asked why my hostilities.
> I was breast were you?
> Just a measure to find out where hostility comes from.


Please, please don't make me think of my mothers breasts.. wtf is wrong with you man?  

I was fed bourbon and dog-food, what's your point?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

lokie said:


> My post count is lower than others here at RIU that is true.
> Some may think I have trolled their thread, although I don't remember being called out on it.
> 
> But this may be the first time I have witnessed a troll victimize his own thread.
> ...


Why do you care so much about him?


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Cuz he lurves me


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

For some people, it happens fast *grin* for others, takes a little longer  *shrug* human romantic dynamics, I guess


----------



## burrr (Dec 29, 2011)

Co2 has only been around for 6,000 years max, check your bible dude.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

I find that esceptionally hard to believe, since all life on earth is - and always has been - Carbon Based


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

burrr said:


> Co2 has only been around for 6,000 years max, check your bible dude.


? hahahaha ? what you mean by the bible? bible was written by man and we all know man is wrong! lol
*Carbon dioxide* (chemical formula *CO[SUB]2[/SUB]*) is a naturally occurring chemical compound composed of two oxygen atoms covalently bonded to a single carbon atom. It is a gas at standard temperature and pressure and exists in Earth's atmosphere in this state, as a trace gas at a concentration of 0.039% by volume.
As part of the carbon cycle known as photosynthesis, plants, algae, and cyanobacteria absorb carbon dioxide, light, and water to produce carbohydrate energy for themselves and oxygen as a waste product.[SUP][1][/SUP] But in darkness photosynthesis cannot occur, and during the resultant respiration small amounts of carbon dioxide are produced.[SUP][2][/SUP] Carbon dioxide also is a by-product of combustion; is emitted from volcanoes, hot springs, and geysers; and is freed from carbonate rocks by dissolution.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

its been around all the time


----------



## burrr (Dec 29, 2011)

agree with me or I'll get you banned asshat!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

burrr said:


> agree with me or I'll get you banned asshat!


I agree your wrong! hahaha


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

@Lime:

You see! 

That's the sort of post I'd argue to the END over.. If you know you're right, it's hard - even immoral, to back down 

6,000 years gimme a break .. Ohh I ate too much of that pork roll, or it was .. not so good, I feel like I been punched in the guts.. Uuugh.. ..oh wait, it's cos I'm laughing so hard at burrr's post!

Or indegestion.. ugh


----------



## burrr (Dec 29, 2011)

here is proof that jesus invented co2


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, I rate your Troll abilities a 3/10. No, 2/10. 

Spose the Sun is really a giant light-bulb, too, right? 

Next please.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

burrr said:


> here is proof that jesus invented co2


And what sortta sad human being would actually photograph a dogs anus?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

burrr said:


> here is proof that jesus invented co2


nice fetish you got going there? ..... hahaha

What's your point?


----------



## burrr (Dec 29, 2011)

If jesus didn't invent co2, than why would he appear in a dog butt? creation is the only viable answer.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, okay.. You just killed the funny..
...


I'm off to bed, try and get some of this dinner settled in my stomach a bit more comfortably  

Night Lime!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 29, 2011)

ok man talk to yah later


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, really?


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 29, 2011)

burrr said:


> If jesus didn't invent co2, than why would he appear in a dog butt? creation is the only viable answer.


That would be methane matey


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to Rollitup 


Wait a minute, two accounts on your first day!?! That's a ban-worthy offense, buh bye.



No worries, Mate! just kidding. Check out our new Aussie Forum


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2011)

+ rep on that rolli


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Dec 29, 2011)

lime73 said:


> nice fetish you got going there? ..... hahaha
> 
> What's your point?


lol, me and my little brother would mess with each other cuz my one cats *area* is not covered with fur so when he raises his tail up you can see his *area*, which he would do whenever petted so it would be "hey, look at the kitten..."............... "oh god damn it! son of a bitch i didnt want to see that! you sick ass!". Disgusting, but funny.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 29, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Welcome to Rollitup
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, two accounts on your first day!?! That's a ban-worthy offense, buh bye.
> ...


I actually got half-way down that message and thought, "Ugh.. NOT _AGAIN_.."  

Tricked me good  

Feel free to deactivate the Ozstoners Sucks account, by all means


----------



## lime73 (Dec 30, 2011)

GrassCity Sucks said:


> I actually got half-way down that message and thought, "Ugh.. NOT _AGAIN_.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ rep...hahahah


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Dec 30, 2011)

It's true  I was starting to mentally roll into that "Fucken woteva" mode of thought  Till I got the the last half of the message.


----------

